# Do I need to rack to secondary?



## Nietz (Mar 25, 2012)

From the recipe:



> Periodically check the gravity. When it gets down to around 1.050, add the other 3 tsp of nutrient the second tsp of energizer, and the last bottle of lemon juice; vigorously mix it in. Don’t be afraid to introduce some oxygen to the mix at the same time. This late addition of yeast food and oxygen helps reduce the likelihood of your batch developing a sulfur-dioxide problem. (Because of the high acidity and low nutrition, lemon has a higher propensity to developing the sulfur-dioxide rotten egg smell.) After a couple of days, you can rack into a clean, sanitized carboy.
> 
> Allow the Pee to ferment dry and for fermentation to stop (SG between 0.998 and 0.995). Rack into a clean, sanitized carboy.



I've added the 3rd bottle of lemon, the yeast energizer and the extra yeast nutrient. After that, it started to go CRAZY! Its been 2 days and it is still bubbling away and gravity is currently at 1.015. 

So my question is, should I let it ferment dry in the primary (a carboy) or should I rack it to a secondary (also a carboy) and let it finish off there?

Thanks,
Nietz


----------



## Arne (Mar 26, 2012)

You can do it either way. I would let it sit for a bit and settle down before I racked it tho. After that, now or later, won't make much difference. Arne.


----------



## Nietz (Mar 26, 2012)

Ok Thanks!


----------



## SarahRides (Mar 26, 2012)

I usually ferment dry in the primary.....mine always seem to get stuck if I rack them before that!


----------

